# Freeze-proof pen kit ?



## wkuhn (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey guys- Does anyone know where I can purchase a pen or kit that has freeze proof ink?
My nephew is going to work in the antartic (yes- thats the south pole) for about 6 months.  I would love to send him down there with a pen I turned that won't freeze.
Any thought or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Wayne Kuhn
Columbia MD (where it is nice and warm right now)


----------



## Dario (Jun 16, 2006)

Wayne,

Can't help you but would like to welcome you to IAP. []


----------



## penbros (Jun 16, 2006)

well i say if dario doesnt know then no one will. i havent tried this but look up in internet serch buy freeze proof pen kits. i dont know if itll work but its worth a shot. good luck with the freeze proof pen!

Welcome i also just joined today
its a fun forum i already got alot of help


----------



## JimQ (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm not positive, but I seem to remember that the Parker brand of refills were not as cold sensitive.  I bet if you e-mailed NOAA, they would tell you what pens they used at their stations down there.  I don't think that there will be too much of a problem, because if it is too cold, he won't be able to hold the pen to write with it.

JimQ


----------



## penbros (Jun 16, 2006)

if ur nephew just happens to pass through suriname tell him to snap a pic of a snakewood tree![]


----------



## jdodom (Jun 16, 2006)

Noodlers makes a fountain pen ink that claims to made for the artic, called noodlers polar ink. Go to the Pendemonium link for more info.


----------



## bjackman (Jun 16, 2006)

I think the Fisher pressurized "astronaut" refills claim to function at very low temps. You can get them in both parker & cross style.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 16, 2006)

grab some refills and put them in the frezer that will test them out.good luck.  JC DOWN UNDER.


----------



## wkuhn (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks guys- You gave me some good info. Sorry for the lack of a proper introduction.  My name is Wayne, and I have a turning addiction.
I started turning of and on several years ago when I purchased a used craftsman monotube lathe.  When I joined Baltimore Area Woodturners, I realized I needed to upgrade to turn a proper bowl.  My budget only allowed me to purchase a Grizzly G0426 which I have been very happy with. Not perfect but for the money I think it is an excellent lathe.
Since January of 06 (when I purchased my Griz) my flat tools have virtually been neglected. I think they are planning a revolt, I overheard my tablesaw mumbling to my joiner something along the lines of if he doesn't get these logs, shavings, bowls and pen parts off of me soon I am going to rust up.  So I did a good spring cleaning the other day so everybody is happy in my shop.
I really enjoy turning pens and giving them away to friends and family.
Pens are very quick satisfying fix for my addiction.
Anyhow Thanks again for the info.
Wayne K
Columbia MD


----------



## JimGo (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome Wayne!  There are several of us in the DC area, and we get together occasionally to BS and show off some of our latest work.  You're welcome to join us!  Drop MDWine, DCBluesMan, Draken, or me an E-mail if you're interested.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 16, 2006)

Pencil?


----------



## airrat (Jun 16, 2006)

Just make him a pen he can hold wearing 3 pairs of gloves and probably an entire closet of layered clothing.


----------



## wkuhn (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjackman_
> <br />I think the Fisher pressurized "astronaut" refills claim to function at very low temps. You can get them in both parker & cross style.


Good call Blackman I found the parker style astronaut pen refills good to -50 degrees Farenheight.
This was exactly what I was looking for. http://www.allwrite.nl
Thanks for your help.
Now- Wood, plastic, engraved design etc etc
I will keep you all informed[]


----------

